# US SSA and ChinaBank



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I get my daughter social security check deposited to China Bank. China Bank will no longer do this and I want her mother to handle this from now on. How do I do this? she wants BDO at SM Mail
Thanks Tony


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I get my daughter social security check deposited to China Bank. China Bank will no longer do this and I want her mother to handle this from now on. How do I do this? she wants BDO at SM Mail
> Thanks Tony


I "think" your wife would have to have a US dollar social security of her own and then apply with SS for it to be deposited there. The thing is that you need accurate info here. Best thing is to Contact Social Security at the embassy in Manila. They are good and they are fast without mistakes or guesswork.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tony, I'm not sure I understand your posting but here goes... If it's your Social Security or? you should be able to open an account with BDO but check first and see if they can accept a Direct Deposit Pension account if so then you'll open a dollar Pension account, you'll need the BDO bank routing and your BDO bank account number and set this up with Social Security.

But the account will be in the Social Security recipients name only and no one else will have access you'll need a Power of Attorney in order to have someone else handle the funds and I'd also make sure this will be okay with BDO.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I get my daughter social security check deposited to China Bank. China Bank will no longer do this and I want her mother to handle this from now on. How do I do this? she wants BDO at SM Mail
> Thanks Tony


If I understand correctly, your daughter is a minor and gets SS on your account. A minor can't get SS sent to them directly here and normally the mother is the custodian on the account. So it seems like your wife should already be the custodian.

My daughter's accounts at BPI read "mother's name" FOR "daughter's name".

In any case, you will need to contact SS at the U.S. Embassy in Manila to change the bank and account number. If it were your account, you can do it online, but not for the kids.


----------

